# Exhaust fumes / catalytic converter



## cdedic (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi all,
I have a question about exhaust I was hoping people had some insight on. I have a gto with a 400 and a 3” flow master exhaust, headers. The exhaust fumes are somewhat bothersome(for my wife). Could I just add 2 3” cats right after the collector? Would this eliminate most of the smells? Also, I don’t care about the minor hp loss. 
Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No. Cats will not remove any smell. More than likely your carburetor needs adjusting. 

Make sure the car is sealed up underneath and exhaust pipes exit after the axle.


----------

